# Jeff's Naked Rib Rub



## kenno2429 (Aug 30, 2012)

Had a question?  I bought Jeff's book this summer with the hopes his highly praised naked rib rub recipe would be in there, it wasn't. Before I consider buying his recipe, is this just a sample of his recipe or do you get a list of ingredients that's in it?  Thanks


----------



## coronaca92879 (Aug 30, 2012)

U get the recipe.


----------



## kenno2429 (Aug 30, 2012)

Okay now let me ask, is it worth it?


----------



## bmudd14474 (Aug 30, 2012)

the rub and sauce recipe is the whole thing not a preview. I know it wasn't in his book


----------



## coronaca92879 (Aug 30, 2012)

Yea, it's good stuff.


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 31, 2012)

I have used lots of rubs both home made and store bought and I kept going back to Jeff's so I don't even bother with the others anymore


----------



## whtplainssmoker (Aug 31, 2012)

I actually PM'ed Jeff about this a week or so ago.  The rub recipe and sauce recipe that he sells through the forum are not included in the book. Was hoping to knock out two birds with one stone by buying the book (i.e. get the recipes and some other cool tips).  But alas, he is keeping those recipes to people on the forum who purchase them and agree to the super secrecy code.


----------



## ironhorse07 (Aug 31, 2012)

coronaca92879 said:


> Yea, it's good stuff.





Pineywoods said:


> I have used lots of rubs both home made and store bought and I kept going back to Jeff's so I don't even bother with the others anymore


X2 and the money supports this forum.


----------



## rubrchickenhead (Sep 13, 2012)

It's really good. He uses simple ingredients and has dialed everything into the right ratios. You can tweak it, but its dialed-in. This goes for both the sauce and the rub. Worth the money!


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Sep 13, 2012)

Worth the price just for the rub.


----------



## supercenterchef (Sep 15, 2012)

definitely worth it!


----------

